# How to contact Barclays Bank France



## Happy Girl (9 Nov 2010)

Am trying to submit a query to Barclays in France and are looking for postcode before I can submit message. No matter what "fake" numbers/letters I put in it wont accept it. I cannot find any other means of emailing them. Any suggestions please!
[broken link removed]


----------



## DrMoriarty (9 Nov 2010)

Try 75005 (the Latin quarter in Paris). I just sent them an email from voltaire@pantheon.fr to alert them to the glitch.


----------



## Happy Girl (10 Nov 2010)

DrMoriarty said:


> Try 75005 (the Latin quarter in Paris). I just sent them an email from voltaire@pantheon.fr to alert them to the glitch.


 
Fantastic DrMoriarty. Tks a mil. 75005 worked. You cannot believe the amount of variations I have already tried. Thank you so much.


----------

